# TPU Clan Logo



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2010)

Well after working between working I finally "finished" the unofficial official TPU clan logo. Its not really what wanted to do but if I keep beating it up Ill never finish. To me it needs more highlights and such but we need a logo right!?!

Now that its "done" I want to let everyone know they can use it however they wish. If you want I can make a special folding version for our leet folders and such. Just let me know. Stuff like that is cool with me. Just remember in the end this logo is property of TPU community. With that being said keep it respectful and remember if W1zz wants it gone its GONE.

Anyway here are the stages I went through creating this thing.

Stage 1: The drunk sketch.






Stage 2: The mean bunny.





Stage 3: Damn im on a roll!





Stage 4: Ive forgot WTF I was doing with this thing.





Stage 5: F@#K it! Im done with this! *UPDATE 2 7-21-10*


----------



## Duffman (Mar 2, 2010)

mailman, you gotz some skillz.

What is this for again?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2010)

Duffman said:


> mailman, you gotz some skillz.
> 
> What is this for again?



Any TPU clan.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh man, that junk is killer. Thanks MM.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Any TPU clan.




We havz clanz?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well after working between working I finally "finished" the unofficial official TPU clan logo. Its not really what wanted to do but if I keep beating it up Ill never finish. To me it needs more highlights and such but we need a logo right!?!
> 
> Now that its "done" I want to let everyone know they can use it however they wish. If you want I can make a special folding version for our leet folders and such. Just let me know. Stuff like that is cool with me. Just remember in the end this logo is property of TPU community. With that being said keep it respectful and remember if W1zz wants it gone its GONE.
> 
> ...




um your amazing at photoshop...

/truth


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> um your amazing at photoshop...
> 
> /truth



To me its not done man. I wanted to keep going but man Ill never finish.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> To me its not done man. I wanted to keep going but man Ill never finish.



when i have a better layout in my head i might need to enlist your skills. because in my world thats done enough for me man. regarless of if its done that still looks amazing


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 2, 2010)

Someone's gotta make t-shirts with this logo! I'd buy one


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Someone's gotta make t-shirts with this logo! I'd buy one



Only W1zz can do that. You have to respect his trademark guys.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Only W1zz can do that. You have to respect his trademark guys.



True - but enough user pressure . . . 


Wicked logo, man


----------



## TIGR (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice work! That looks good.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 2, 2010)

Im all over a t-shirt with that on it.  Hello Mr. W1zzard sir?  Very nice MM.


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 2, 2010)

Why the Star in techpowerup instead of the exclamation point?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Why the Star in techpowerup instead of the exclamation point?



Because the exclamation point is after the name. Not in the middle.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2010)

No thanks yet beyond me? Hit this man with some thanks, this took him a long time and it's going to look great representing our club.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 2, 2010)

Can I use it as an Avatar?  Nice work ...


----------



## neoreif (Mar 2, 2010)

Nicely done! Very Bad Ass!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 2, 2010)

It indeed looks nice. Like a lot of you have said, tshirts would be real nice! Will it be only for the BBC2 or for the forum in general? Cause I aint aware of clans lol.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats MailMan, excellent work  

I'd buy a couple of T's also if W1zz permitted it...


----------



## viczulis (Mar 2, 2010)

Dam nice work mm


----------



## MadClown (Mar 2, 2010)

Thats pretty raw.  Absolutely kick ass.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2010)

Urlyin said:


> Can I use it as an Avatar?  Nice work ...



Its all yours man. Let me know if you want something special being a mod.


----------



## dcf-joe (Mar 2, 2010)

I will be using that as my avatar, of course with your permission.

I will also be using that as my STEAM avatar, and probably changing my name from {DCF}-Joe to {TPU}-Joe


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2010)

dcf-joe said:


> I will be using that as my avatar, of course with your permission.
> 
> I will also be using that as my STEAM avatar, and probably changing my name from {DCF}-Joe to {TPU}-Joe



DCF? Did you used to play with "Books"?


----------



## dcf-joe (Mar 2, 2010)

That was my clan tag in Americas Army 2.0, now I play a LOT of L4D 2. I might have played with BOOKS, but I don't recall.


----------



## vnl7 (Mar 2, 2010)

i think everyone is waiting for w1z opinion


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice work.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks very well done.

Kickass logo.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks absolutely amazing!  Very impressive logo!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Looks absolutely amazing!  Very impressive logo!



Thank you. As you can see I am also a "graphical hacker"


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 2, 2010)

Y'know - would be nice to have a TPU clan . . . I know it's been brought up before . . . good possibility that logo might help churn some more support, too . . .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thank you. As you can see I am also a "graphical hacker"



I can say with the utmost confidence that you are definitely superior in Photoshop than I am, (or Fireworks, whatever you used!).  I rarely make things from scratch like that.  It does make me want to start but I do not have that much time!  Anyway, amazing job!  I think for my next signature I might make something like this from scratch.

However, the last iteration is much too fancy for my liking.  You were working of the idea of a military patch, the stripe instantly reminded me of this:







So I was like, keep it simple, and honestly I only try to go up to stage 3, plus add in some color.  The gloss and lighting and rivets and all that is nice but a little overdone, but you make it work!  

Do you have any formal training in whatever program you use?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> Y'know - would be nice to have a TPU clan . . . I know it's been brought up before . . . good possibility that logo might help churn some more support, too . . .



Click the link in my sig.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 2, 2010)

Agreed imperial, clans would be nice. I guess I'll be getting Bad Company 2 as well then. Question is, do I get BC1 to start with?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I loved BC1, it is a cheap game, the MP in BC2 is quiet a bit better since on PC, but I did like the BC1 story, so if you want to see it then buy it.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Click the link in my sig.



Yeah - I've seen that before, but the buggar is, I don't play BFBC2 . . . between the amount of time I put towards modding STALKER and such, the only game I play MP anymore is CoD4.


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 2, 2010)

That logo is very cool.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I can say with the utmost confidence that you are definitely superior in Photoshop than I am, (or Fireworks, whatever you used!).  I rarely make things from scratch like that.  It does make me want to start but I do not have that much time!  Anyway, amazing job!  I think for my next signature I might make something like this from scratch.
> 
> However, the last iteration is much too fancy for my liking.  You were working of the idea of a military patch, the stripe instantly reminded me of this:
> 
> ...


That was all done in Photoshop. No filters. I went all crazy on the concept to get support for the clan and will create a more simplistic version soon in Illustrator.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 2, 2010)

I have only 1 friend that can do stuff like that in PhotoShop and it never fails to amaze me.  The logo is badass, no doubt about that.

P.S.  If you guys want, I can set the image up in my CafePress Shop (no markup for profit or nothing, sell at base cost) and everyone can buy t-shirts, mousepads, or whatever with the logo on it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2010)

Mailman, nothing but the best from you! 
Great job. No wonder your pc is your "man hood"


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 2, 2010)

FANTASTIC logo!!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 2, 2010)

Updated my avatar. 
Soon enough, everyone will know what that "badge" equates too... Clan TPU.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Updated my avatar.
> Soon enough, everyone will know what that "badge" equates too... Clan TPU.



Thats cool man. Thank you guys for all the support this is getting!


----------



## JackAttack (Mar 3, 2010)

That is one cool looking piece of art.
Nice job Mailman !!!


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its all yours man. Let me know if you want something special being a mod.



I like it as it is thanks


----------



## JanJan (Mar 3, 2010)

im also all over the t-shirt


----------



## shevanel (Mar 3, 2010)

nice work on that. that drunk sketch looks teh evil! bad ass skills man!


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 3, 2010)

this makes for a nice desktop backround

Thanks Mailman


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 3, 2010)

please remove the * in techpowerup, looks awesome, maybe the button is stylized a bit too complex, can you check if using the tpu reds look good?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 3, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> please remove the * in techpowerup, looks awesome, maybe the button is stylized a bit too complex, can you check if using the tpu reds look good?



No problem. Ill remove the star tonight when I get home. As for the TPU logo let me know what you want. I traced it exactly how is was on the web page. Could it be the reflections thats are throwing you off? Ether way just let me know what I should change.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2010)

The official crest of TPU? I like! A bit like a badge for big bikes though.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice job Mailz,when I get my copy of BC2 I shall wear the clan tag with pride......whilst kicking some asss


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 3, 2010)

I just wanted to show my support for this logo. Great work MailMan.


----------



## Binge (Mar 3, 2010)

Mailman I just saw this...

Shot in the dark- wanna do something sometime?


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 3, 2010)

MailMan, that's impressive work!

I would surely buy shirts if the Boss agrees in making them!


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome MailMan -- mind if I snag that for my avatar?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 3, 2010)

just my .02

depending on the background its going on .... i like the stage 4 lines shooting out in the back with the stage 5 coloring ...

but that all depends on the background and if you would be able to see it ....

great job though


----------



## MRCL (Mar 3, 2010)

That on a tshirt? Hell yeah!
Great work MailMan. You truly are a man of art.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 3, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I see that W1zz approves with a few changes, awesome.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 3, 2010)

yeah i think it's the reflections, not saying you can't have any, might just be too much... email me w1zzard@techpowerup.com i'll send you the psd vector version


----------



## JATownes (Mar 3, 2010)

This is awesome.  Love it.  Its always nice to show off some TPU loyalty.  

Count me in for a T-shirt if Wizz approves.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

for sure, great work man!


----------



## Polarman (Mar 3, 2010)

That's some wicked "Illustrator" skills you got there Mailman.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 3, 2010)

Kudos.  Send the kids to bed early and tell the wife you deserve something special.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 3, 2010)

My XS hoodie has fallen apart from overwear. I want to replace it with TPU gear!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 3, 2010)

me like!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> yeah i think it's the reflections, not saying you can't have any, might just be too much... email me w1zzard@techpowerup.com i'll send you the psd vector version



Let me reduce the reflections first and see what you think before I replace it completely. If your still not happy then Ill change it ASAP.



Binge said:


> Mailman I just saw this...
> 
> Shot in the dark- wanna do something sometime?



Sure but I already owe some people work on TPU for like a year now. 



copenhagen69 said:


> just my .02
> 
> depending on the background its going on .... i like the stage 4 lines shooting out in the back with the stage 5 coloring ...
> 
> ...


 I have no clue what you are talking about.



JATownes said:


> This is awesome.  Love it.  Its always nice to show off some TPU loyalty.
> 
> Count me in for a T-shirt if Wizz approves.



There is a lot of talk about t-shirts and thats one thing I know a LOT about. Its what I do for a living. But remember this is W1zz trademark. If shirts are made the profits go to him. Now while I do not have a problem with that at all its not just as simple as sending this thing to cafe press.

With that being said and he decides he wants to sell shirts I would like some of the profits to go to charity like that little girl that was left behind by our folding friend recently. OR maybe some of the profit could go toward keeping the TPU game server running.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 4, 2010)

Nicely done.
Now we actually need a TPU Clan


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> Nicely done.
> Now we actually need a TPU Clan



We have one. A very active one too.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> We have one. A very active one too.


I guess I am being dumb (self)
Love to join, can you give me a linky or something?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> I guess I am being dumb (self)
> Love to join, can you give me a linky or something?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1731775#post1731775

Also

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=115990


----------



## Triprift (Mar 4, 2010)

Very nice MailMan if i ever decide to have an avvy/sig change i might give you the contract.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 4, 2010)

also have this http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TPUofficial


----------



## Triprift (Mar 4, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> The official crest of TPU? I like! A bit like a badge for big bikes though.



Indeed have it stitched on a sleevless jacket the TPU bikers clan.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok the logo was updated on the first post. Please let me know what you think W1zz.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

i would def buy some shirts too, VERY nice work Mailman 

would be a nice way to support TPU with


----------



## Triprift (Mar 4, 2010)

We have had shirt runs before 

I suppose we can do it again as it does look majorly cool.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is the banner for the server guys. Its still being reviewed but feel free to chime in.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 4, 2010)

i like it


----------



## BigRob (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd buy a shirt with one of these logos too.


edit: great work btw, looks killer... if you're dedicated enough to the forums, that'd be a sick tattoo


----------



## wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

bulk respect TheMailMan78, I saw this a week or so ago and I think its a shining star of TPU, it really encompasses the hardcore overclocking nature of our member base.

I want a t-shirt, jacket, and sew on patches  not to mention is already my background.

do I have your permission to modify the logo myself to be more personalized? I will respect your decision mr artist


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 16, 2010)

looking good... one last thing, please remove the blank space before UP

ah, and the logo is still not the right color






right half is the correct logo. you are free to add lighting effects but try to use the original color

email me, w1zzard@techpowerup.com to get the vector .AI file


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 16, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> looking good... one last thing, please remove the blank space before UP
> 
> ah, and the logo is still not the right color
> 
> ...



You got an e-mail. I'm also going to add some effects/elements to the design here soon. Ill apply the changes then. Of course Ill post it here for your review. Just to be clear you want the top text to read "TECHPOWERUP" no spaces?



wolf said:


> bulk respect TheMailMan78, I saw this a week or so ago and I think its a shining star of TPU, it really encompasses the hardcore overclocking nature of our member base.
> 
> I want a t-shirt, jacket, and sew on patches  not to mention is already my background.
> 
> do I have your permission to modify the logo myself to be more personalized? I will respect your decision mr artist



Do what you want but its going to be changed here very soon. As you can see W1zz wants some adjustments to be made and I want to tweak it some more.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 16, 2010)

very cool ... cant wait to see your 'tweaks'


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome MM!!!!!!! Saved that logo


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, but just could not help but use this for my avatar!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you don't mind


----------



## Stak (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey may i join the clan? 

Edit: nice logo


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> looking good... one last thing, please remove the blank space before UP
> 
> ah, and the logo is still not the right color
> 
> ...



Ok I finally fixed this! I forgot all about it until the 3D logo contest. Sorry for the delay man.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok I finally fixed this! I forgot all about it until the 3D logo contest. Sorry for the delay man.



 W1zzard  Should' ban you for forgetting something important to TPU!


 But in all, thank you for finishing  it up. Great work as always


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 22, 2010)

That logo is great as desktop backround - it looks cool! Great job MailMan!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> That logo is great as desktop backround - it looks cool! Great job MailMan!



If you have a color theme for your rig Ill make one for ya.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you have a color theme for your rig Ill make one for ya.



Actually the logo already goes well with my rig.


----------

